# gremlin bells on your driving cart



## shorthorsemom (Jul 16, 2013)

Just curious. How many folks are believers in gremlin bells? the woman who gave me my driving boy gave me a gremlin bell. She said it must be a gift to work at keeping gremlins away from your horse when driving. I hang it under my cart. Mine is a cat, she said since Ike was attacked by dogs once in his life that he needed a "gremlin bell". I am superstitious and so of course she made me a believer in gremlin bells. Just wondering if there is anybody else out there driving that puts gremlin bells on their cart for keeping the gremlins at bay. lol. just a funny string... It is said that the gremlins climb up inside the bell and get confused and they stay away from messing up your horse cart and harness.

ps, I throw salt over my shoulder when I spill it and don't walk under ladders... haha


----------



## Shari (Jul 16, 2013)

I had one for my Country Road cart. Really need to get one for my Hyperbike.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2013)

I have one. My husband rides a mototcycle and it is traditional with them. So he got me one for my cart. I'm not superstitious, but I think it is a fun conversation item. I forgot what's on mine--flowers, I think.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 17, 2013)

I have one on my Meadowbrook.




You can see it in this pic.


----------



## susanne (Jul 17, 2013)

Like Marsha, I am not at all superstitious, but I enjoy following certain traditions. We were given a gremlin bell and plan to use it, but even stronger than tradition is my ability to procrastinate...therefore it sits on a shelf.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2013)

Shari said:


> I had one for my Country Road cart. Really need to get one for my Hyperbike.


If you play Secret Santa, that would be a good thing to mention as a gift idea, since it is supposed to be a gift and not something you buy yourself.





Mine is attached with a zip tie. How do others attach theirs? Mine dangles from the axel.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 18, 2013)

What size are they? I'd never heard of this one before! I am a little superstitious and also a lot "sensitive" to .... well, just say a 6th sense or intuition type of thing.

Now to give that idea to a friend or family as a gift for me... hmmm...


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 18, 2013)

They aren't very big, less than thumb sized. They "need" to be an open type bell and not a jingle bell.

Here's the biker legend, I couldn't find one for horses:

http://www.gremlinbells.com/


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2013)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> They aren't very big, less than thumb sized. They "need" to be an open type bell and not a jingle bell.
> 
> Here's the biker legend, I couldn't find one for horses:
> 
> http://www.gremlinbells.com/


Any place that sells motorcycling equipment will carry them. Or you can order one online. I got one for a new miniature horse driver and found it on ebay; it has horses on it.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 19, 2013)

If you don't want to pay that much (granted, they aren't expensive) I have found many bells like the ones on the website at flea markets and garage sales- for a quarter.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jul 23, 2013)

I had one on my Harley and now I have transfered it to my can am. I plan on putting one on my cart when I get one but you just cant buy one, they have to be given to you for them to work as the tradition goes


----------

